# Informative, not political



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/cory-booker-wants-to-require-federal-license-for-gun-owners

Amazes me the lengths that these crack pots will go. Keep your powder dry.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Saw that. Registration, "training", etc.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Who owns guns??


----------



## blufire42 (Oct 28, 2015)

Ocean Master said:


> Who owns guns??


Not this guy :whistling::whistling:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Wrist rockets and punji sticks here lol


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Wonder if I would have to get a license for my blackpowder guns?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lol @ booker


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

He wont get any votes around here..what a dickhead..Even the Booker's around here won't vote for him either,LOL......


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Those damn Bookers. Lol


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

He’s a nobody..


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

It never fails to amaze me that the politicians' response to a gun related tragedy is to impose more laws on the law abiding and not go after the criminals. We don't enforce the laws on the books such as the 10-20-Life rule here in Florida. Enforce the mandatory sentences and stop letting these asshats out to commit 40 violent felonies before we finally lock them up for good. You'd be amazed at the drop in crime when you lock up the actual criminals and stop targeting the law abiding citizenry.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

All of us across the Country basically have a national permit due to repricoity, he does not even realize that! I would like to see the permits good in all 50 states where they cannot refuse.


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

So... if a license is required and this license requires training, proof of some level of proficiency and an FBI background check 

Then 

What purpose would there be in having universal background checks? These would have already been performed and passed. 

If gun owners are licensed, then violations that would nullify their ability to legally own firearms would already be known and associated with their license - like points against our DL.

There would be no need for additional background checks.

As for magazine bans, again no need. Bad actors would either be prevented from owning firearms or become known and their ability to own or possess firearms revoked.

Of course we know that is not how it would work. 

Sent from the largest mountain range in Florida.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I will make him a deal. I will give my my "assault rifles" after He gets legislation passed that will lock away violent criminals for life after their first crime. Likewise, he will obtain funding to reopen psychiatric wards for those people who are not violent per se, but have mental issues.

When he's made the streets safer by removing the violent criminals, then he can have every semi-automatic "assault rifle" that I have. And I will register every firearm that I have purchased through an FFL.

Until then, I'm keeping those firearms to protect myself and my family from those people that our legislators are too afraid to do something about.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Guns are bad, mkay....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Been having a federal "license" since 1791.


----------

